# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Help cleaning cafe blinds.

## sallyanne

Good day everyone, I have a big problem with a kind of cream coloured "mould" on cafe blinds. It is mostly in the extension piece that is a double thickness. We have tried to spray a 50/50 bleach and water mix into the section but to no avail.It is in the full sun so it's not because it's shaded e.g. There are also small areas starting on the outside of one blind. They have been washed down on a regular basis and I do them with the spray vuplex as recommended. Hoping someone may be able to advise how to remove this problem. many thanks. Sallyanne

----------


## David.Elliott

oxidisation of the clear plastic material making it opaque?  
I cannot figure how mould could survive in full sun. 
But I stand to be corrected...

----------


## sallyanne

Thanks for the reply David. The problem is there are approx 4" extension pieces (to make blinds fit space between posts) these are 2 pieces of the plastic giving a double tube, for better word. It is inside this tube where the problem is. It may not be mould but a fungus type stuff of some sort. Thought pic may help but not very clear on here.
. thanks for any help.

----------


## goldie1

Is there any way it could be something leaching down from above it ?

----------


## gpkennedy

> Is there any way it could be something leaching down from above it ?

  It looks like the poo of some critter, put on a hat and check out if there are any critters living somewhere near the top of the blind.

----------


## sallyanne

> Is there any way it could be something leaching down from above it ?

  
Hi Goldie, no its an open colourbond patio. Only thing may be a bit of rain, but it's open at the bottom so it should drain. It's hard to know what to use without damaging the plastic material.

----------


## sallyanne

> It looks like the poo of some critter, put on a hat and check out if there are any critters living somewhere near the top of the blind.

  It definitely looks like a growing fungus stuff. If the heat didn't kill it, I wondered if COLD might!! I may put affected piece in freezer to see if that helps. cheers.

----------


## phild01

Maybe hose it out with pressure, then try and get some napi-san onto it, leave and pressure hose again.

----------


## jatt

All the usual disclaimers. 
Yeah those clear PVC blinds are a bugger to try and clean without scratching. 
Clean cold water, get as much grit off as you can before doing anything.  There is a product around, think its called Vu Plex that's designed for clear PVC. 
Not gunna guarantee it will work.  Testing in an inconspicious place blah blah......  the usual crap.

----------


## sallyanne

Thanks for the help. We have put it in the too hard basket. Decided it was cheaper to buy new extension piece than all the cleaning products. Managed to get my hand down into "tube" and scrubbed it with soapy water and bleach, didn't budge. It really looks like it is *in* the plastic, there is a bit starting inside the welded seam where the blind was joined. Maybe a bad batch??? We have another piece of a different brand and  a charcoal colour, put up at the same time, it's perfect. thanks again for the advice offered. Sal

----------

